# Algy's Here!! (He's THO CUTE!)



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

I got my Algernon today!!!! I must say, I'm quite smitten with him  I definitely can't say the same for him, as all he has done is hiss at me, but he's had a long day, so. ON TO THE ADORABLENESS!




























I found him on Hoobly; a man had had a few litters, and Algy was the only non-albino in the bunch  Not that I have anything against albinos, but my mother said I wasn't allowed to own pet with red eyes, so. The man I bought him from was very nice, but the living arrangements for his animals were not the best. I quite think Algy is a bit traumatized...he was basically yanked from his mother, shoved into my hands, and he shook all the way home 

BUT.

Hopefully tomorrow he will be a bit more adjusted to his new home...he's tucked away in fleece scraps right now ^.^


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is cute congrats!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful colors!! He is very handsome, love the face mask and pinto spot.

What's that mushroom looking stand? That's a really cute hidey-space for him, did you make it? (green with spots on it)

Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> Beautiful colors!! He is very handsome, love the face mask and pinto spot.
> 
> What's that mushroom looking stand? That's a really cute hidey-space for him, did you make it? (green with spots on it)
> 
> Congrats on the new baby.


tehe THANKYOU!

The mushroom is my substitute for an igloo...and yes, I made it


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, he's very cute  You did a great job on your cage, its very creative and looks like you did a lot of research on safety too


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

haha he is so adorable! And nice cage. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

why doesn't she like albinos red eyes
anyway congrats! on ur new boy! he is adorable and i really luv the igloo substitute/mushroom


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

He's a lovely looking boy. You know that everyone on this site is going to be super envious of your mushroom hidey place, right?  Have you thought about making them to sell? I'm sure you'd have a few buyers.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

He's so beautiful! I love his cage set up! Give him a mealworm and a snuggle and tell him he's already an internet superstar.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just precious! The picture of him under the mushroom is adorable.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

ILOVElily said:


> why doesn't she like albinos red eyes


Cause they're from the devil, mwaa haaahaaa......

Ok fine, I'm just annoyed with my own albino Whyte. Stupid red eyed huffer. :lol: :roll:

I am still diggin' that mushroom. Too darn cute.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Bengall77 said:


> He's a lovely looking boy. You know that everyone on this site is going to be super envious of your mushroom hidey place, right?  Have you thought about making them to sell? I'm sure you'd have a few buyers.


*I'll be the very first one to buy it!!! hehe its just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute*


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ILOVElily said:


> Bengall77 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a lovely looking boy. You know that everyone on this site is going to be super envious of your mushroom hidey place, right?  Have you thought about making them to sell? I'm sure you'd have a few buyers.
> ...


no. i would


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> ILOVElily said:
> 
> 
> > Bengall77 said:
> ...


*noooooooooooooo me!!!!! :x 
*lol jk


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> ILOVElily said:
> 
> 
> > Bengall77 said:
> ...


Hehe thank you guys...it really wasn't that hard to make! I'll post a tutorial (is that allowed?) if you want!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

please do


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

yes please do it is very cool


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Your new baby is very cute.  

Just to warn though no good breeder would send a baby home straight from mom. They should be living on their own for a few days to be monitored for eating/drinking, and make sure overall they are adjusting well. Earlier you mentioned the man called him "salt and pepper", that is also a bad sign... :? Ah well.


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Your new baby is very cute.
> 
> Just to warn though no good breeder would send a baby home straight from mom. They should be living on their own for a few days to be monitored for eating/drinking, and make sure overall they are adjusting well. Earlier you mentioned the man called him "salt and pepper", that is also a bad sign... :? Ah well.


Thank you 

And...yes. I regret not going with a more well-known/established breeder; the area where he kept the hedgehogs wasn't great and the whole place reeked. I also found out that Algy hadn't been handled at all before me...so...that might be an explanation for the hissing and shaking at the slightest movement/sound? It was my fault, I should have been more thorough =/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

In the pictures he actually looks pretty friendly, but yes, an already well handled hedgie will huff and put his quills up far less than one with no prior human contact. (Except for some hedgies, who are friendly with everyone regardless. :roll: )


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Your lil hedgie is just adorable  

And call me naive but im confused as to why we shouldnt buy from bad 'breeders'? 
The way i see it is, if the animal isn't being looked after properly i'd rather have it and look after it properly than leave it somewhere, where it is being handled badly or looked after badly, because i know i can give it a better life? Surely if you dont buy from bad breeders the poor things are left there in bad conditions, and god knows what else.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree, Pipkin. =]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You should not support irresponsible breeders because it is just telling them that they can get away with treating their hedgies like that. They need to be reported, or have difficulty selling, so they give up. Buying from them is only promoting them to treat more the same.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

Bengall77 said:


> He's a lovely looking boy. You know that everyone on this site is going to be super envious of your mushroom hidey place, right?  Have you thought about making them to sell? I'm sure you'd have a few buyers.


i was so ready to ask if you were selling them when i saw this! :lol: i absolutely LOVE that little mushroom. but alas, i am.. uhm.. 'craftically declined'.  thats the best way i could put it. im still willing to buy one, if you are willing to sell!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> You should not support irresponsible breeders because it is just telling them that they can get away with treating their hedgies like that. They need to be reported, or have difficulty selling, so they give up. Buying from them is only promoting them to treat more the same.


I totally agree with the reporting bit and if i ever see an animal being treated badly I am most definately the first to report it. But then as i've seen it does by no means stop people from breeding these animals or doing anything to stop the animals being bred, what if you dont buy the poor animals, and they just chuck the animals out into the wild or even worse, just because they cant sell them or get rid of them? I've heard horrific stories of people disposing of animals just because they couldnt get rid of them and they'd bred or the animals had just got pregnant, i.e cats, personally id rather have the animal, give it a great home, and report the person and make sure the authorities never let them deal with animals again, rather than leaving the poor animals there just to teach a person a lesson, its not the poor animals fault so why should they suffer and live in ****?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> I've heard horrific stories of people disposing of animals just because they couldnt get rid of them and they'd bred or the animals had just got pregnant, i.e cats, personally id rather have the animal, give it a great home, and report the person and make sure the authorities never let them deal with animals again, rather than leaving the poor animals there just to teach a person a lesson, its not the poor animals fault so why should they suffer and live in ****?


The point is to get the people to discontinue breeding the animals. You save one animal from suffering, more suffer. It sounds cruel but if the animal isn't going to get sold, they won't breed more. Buying is only putting more through the process.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> > I've heard horrific stories of people disposing of animals just because they couldnt get rid of them and they'd bred or the animals had just got pregnant, i.e cats, personally id rather have the animal, give it a great home, and report the person and make sure the authorities never let them deal with animals again, rather than leaving the poor animals there just to teach a person a lesson, its not the poor animals fault so why should they suffer and live in ****?
> 
> 
> The point is to get the people to discontinue breeding the animals. You save one animal from suffering, more suffer. It sounds cruel but if the animal isn't going to get sold, they won't breed more. Buying is only putting more through the process.


true, think about it, A petstore who sells an animal is probably going to "restock" the shelves and get another one once they have sold it. thats just how it is . if they sell a hedgie they're gonna go get another one and that gives 'em money, which makes 'em want to sell more, which is helping them with bussness which, is making them think " hey, hedgies are good things to make money off of! lets sell more!" which is promoting bad heath for hedgies which makes innocent hedgie suffer  
hope that made some sort of sense  lol


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

Its just depressing all around


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I understand where both parties are coming from in this situation. You don't want to promote bad breeding, but you want to help the animal anyway. 
It's the "tug-of-war" for the bad breeding world, I guess? :|


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with Bengall77. When I get a hedgie (should be soon now) I`m gonna seriously want a mushroom hidey spot. You should really sell some. Algy is extremely adorable, I love that pic of him in the mushroom!! Congratz!! I can't wait til I get to brag about my own hedgie...
hr


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> > I've heard horrific stories of people disposing of animals just because they couldnt get rid of them and they'd bred or the animals had just got pregnant, i.e cats, personally id rather have the animal, give it a great home, and report the person and make sure the authorities never let them deal with animals again, rather than leaving the poor animals there just to teach a person a lesson, its not the poor animals fault so why should they suffer and live in ****?
> 
> 
> The point is to get the people to discontinue breeding the animals. You save one animal from suffering, more suffer. It sounds cruel but if the animal isn't going to get sold, they won't breed more. Buying is only putting more through the process.


I understand what you're saying but unfortunately the world doesn't work like that, and especially not pet stores. The only way I can see pet stores stopping selling animals that havent been looked after correctly is by teling the authorities the animals isn't being looked after and getting either a ban from that kind of animal being sold in that shop or getting the place closed down if its that bad. Getting people to stop buying a hedgehog from a pet shop wont stop that pet shop having them in, as far as i've seen they keep the animal as a store pet if it cant be sold (which is even worse for the poor thing to live there for its entire life) and then take others in and sell them. Things dont work how you'd like them to, plus you'd have to do a major worldwide group or something to stop animals being sold from pet stores and the likes.

Im quite happy to save an animal in need from a bad home, and i would always choose that over leaving the poor thing there, i dont think i could sleep at night doing that.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> Im quite happy to save an animal in need from a bad home, and i would always choose that over leaving the poor thing there, i dont think i could sleep at night doing that.


 I couldn't sleep at night knowing I gave my money to support a place that abuses and neglects animals. Different ways of thinking I guess.


----------

